# Euroleague 2003-2004



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

http://www.euroleague.net

Small spelling-error : the Rome's main sponsor is Lottomatica, not Lotomatica :grinning:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Teams have been divided into quality groups for euroleague:

1. level: Barcelona, Benetton, CSKA
2. level: Virtus Roma, Maccabi, Efes Pilsen
3. level: Olympiacos, Union Olimpija, Skipper
4. level: Panathinaikos, Ulker, Tau Ceramica
5. level: Cibona Vip, Adecco Asvel, Unicaja
6. level: Virtus Bologna, Pamesa, Pau-Orthez
7. level: Zalgiris, Slask, Partizan
8. level: Alba Berlin, AEK, Krka Novo Mesto


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Ooops, sorry Matiz. We were posting practically the same thing at the same time...


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Teams have been divided into quality groups for euroleague:
> 
> 1. level: Barcelona, Benetton, CSKA
> ...


Can someone please explain to me what this means? Thanks.


----------



## 0==II=======> (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> 
> Can someone please explain to me what this means? Thanks.


As the gyus have said above...there is no way to explain that.
 

Before they draw the 3 groups they divide them in groups with respect how good they are. This is done to avoid all the good teams meeting in one group and all the weak ones in another. 

If you want to know about the criteria they use for dividing them....I don't know. I think they consider their results from last season's Euroleague and/or ULEB cup, as well as those from their domestic league. But then, how come Slask is above AEK, Virtus above Krka or Zalgiris, Maccabi above PAO (?!?!?!?).Is it an illusion, or Olympiakos is above PAO? They must be utterly crazy. :jawdrop: :nonono:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*OK....Let me see if I understand this......*

During the Draw, do they pick the teams a level at a time? Say, for instance, Level 1 first....Level 2 second etc. So a team is assigned to Group A, B, or C depending on when they are drawn?

The quality groups are supposedly teams of approximately the same ability? Using Zalgiris as an example, by having the quality groups assigned, the only thing certain is that Zalgiris will NOT be in the same group as Slask and Partizan. Any of the other teams might possibly end up in the same group?

Am I getting that right?

Another question....Were there only 3 groups last season? I was thinking there were 4, but I didn't pay too much attention since my favorite player came back to the NBA. However, if Sabonis is going to play in the EL this fall, I'm going to have a lot of questions that need answers over the next few months!!!


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

I understand why Pamesa Valencia is in the sixth level, but many teams will be praying to avoid them.

This year the team was for sure top-10 in Europe (Oberto and Tomasevic were the main reasons). Next year they could be scary. Apparently the will have a couple of additions. Jasikevicius and Ntikoudis are strong candidates.

And about the Draw, I think each group will feature one team of each level.


----------



## 0==II=======> (May 20, 2003)

*Re: OK....Let me see if I understand this......*



> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> During the Draw, do they pick the teams a level at a time? Say, for instance, Level 1 first....Level 2 second etc. So a team is assigned to Group A, B, or C depending on when they are drawn?


Yes, something like that.



> The quality groups are supposedly teams of approximately the same ability?


The key word here is *supposedly*.



> Using Zalgiris as an example, by having the quality groups assigned, the only thing certain is that Zalgiris will NOT be in the same group as Slask and Partizan.


Yeah, that's right



> Another question....Were there only 3 groups last season? I was thinking there were 4, but I didn't pay too much attention since my favorite player came back to the NBA. However, if Sabonis is going to play in the EL this fall, I'm going to have a lot of questions that need answers over the next few months!!!


Yes there were 3 groups last season as well. It was the year before the last one that the groups were 4. I think the 3-group system sucks. We all saw why, last season.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks, 0=II. That helps a lot. 

What does your username mean????


----------



## 0==II=======> (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> Thanks, 0=II. That helps a lot.
> 
> What does your username mean????


You are welcome.

My username is Conan's (the barbarian) mighty sword!!!!:
0==II=======>

I used to like that movie a lot. I couldn't came up with a good screen name so I "designed" this one.


----------

